# location of the park/neutral safety switch



## Randy Potter (Jan 20, 2005)

Can any body tell me where can I locate the park/neutral safety switch for an altima 93.

Thank you for you help

Randy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It is located on the transmission next to the shift cable and shift lever. I would check it for adjustment before replacing it. The Haynes repair manual has a good descriptive with pictures on how to test it and adjust the linkage and switch.

Troy


----------

